# Pier Fishing Reel: Which is the best?



## BRFL (May 10, 2010)

Hey guys and Manny,

I starting to build up my pier fishing gear, and was wondering which reels are the best suited for pier fishing (kings etc). I keep seeing people with the old Penn Z series. I thought I saw a couple of Van Staals from Zebco out there. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thans in advance.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Penn 706 great for free lining live bait. Mitchell 302 with manual roller is good too.


----------



## flasaltangler (Aug 19, 2008)

*Pier reel*

Shimano baitrunner or penn liveliner.both have great drags and the baitrunner feature makes the reel more versitale


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Shimano*

Spheros 12000/14000 also an excellent choice!!!

Very underated at times.

Absolutely my fav reel and yes i own Penn 706z and Baitrunners.


----------



## BRFL (May 10, 2010)

Im deciding between the Spheros, the Stradic 8000 and the Penn 706z. I was leaning towards the Stradic or Penn 706 Z, but cant figure out why everyone likes them so much. I checked around, and they are built really well, but I feel like the drag isn't made well in the older reels. ( Squidder, Ima message you real soon) Any thoughts?


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Put some oiled Penn HT-100 drag washers in any reel and it will be an improvement. Penn pretty much invented smooth drags.


----------

